# Forenbersicht > Crosstalk >  >  Trainig aufem Wasser

## Flo-Windsurfer

Wie oft trainiert ihr eigentlich aufem wasser ?
Nchste frage:
Kann von euch einer den Gecko? Ich ja ab aber auch ne zeitlang gebraucht!
Schreibt mal ein paar moves die ihr so drauf habt und wie lange ihr aufem wasser trainiert habt bis ihr sie konntet?

----------


## benne

moin!ich fahr mitlerweile moves wie flaka,spock und goiter(lieblingsmove)hab ich aber voll lange fr gebraucht!2wochen tgliches training!!!

fi schpas 

benne

----------


## Flo-Windsurfer

Fr alle 3 moves 2 wochen oder pro move 2wochen .ich hab schon fr volcan und spock und gecko pro move 2 wochen gebraucht.

----------


## benne

nur goiter hat so lange gedauert!flaka ging sehr schnell genauso wie spock!flaka ist son ding da hat man mal bock drauf und dann kommt das fast von alleine!find flaka nicht so schwer! aber trotzdem ganz geil
einfach draufstellen und hopsen bei den ersten versuchen!
benne

----------


## TomFlensburg

...und ich hab den Lngsten.

----------


## Hangman

... Aufenthalt im Wasser!!!

----------


## Olli66

was is das denn hier fuer ne maerchenstunde ???

----------


## benne

wie seid ihr denn die ersten moves gefahren und wie habt ihr euch das beigebracht!ich hab mir videos angeschaut und dann solange probiert bis es geklappt hat!wenn ihr dafr mehr als zwei wochen tgliches training braucht um den move zwar nicht perfekt aber doch schon gekonnt ber die bhne zu bringen tuts mir leid!also tu ma nicht als ob kpten blaubr dir nen mrchen erzhlt!knn ja gerne ma ne tour machen! :Wink: wer oft trainiert und vorher freestyle chops gefahren ist kann manche moves eben schneller lernen!

----------


## felix231

ich habe bemerkt das das swich stance fahren frn vulcan und so auch fr alle ewiterren moves(ausgenommen willy skipper und loops) dringend notwendig ist...
nachste saisong will ich das dann weiter ben :Wink:

----------

